# SEMTEX



## Gibbons

Has anyone tried Jodie Marsh fat burner Semtex? I am hearing great things about it on twitter. Im using Dexeprine at the moment and a week into my co**** I have lost 5lb. Im pretty happy with this and i have upped the cardio to 45 mins every gym session after weights. But everyone is raving about this Semtex sopplement!!


----------



## gym warrior

Do not get this product, stick with whats working for you currently. Avoid her products like the plague overpriced rubbish IMO.


----------



## Keezobol

¥


----------



## Dux

It'll be brilliant if Jodie Marsh has anything to do with it, and not some hastily concocted garbage designed to cash in on her current quest for exposure. Definitely not.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

just like any other run of the mill 'fat burner' that is just based around caffeine and green tea extract, pretty sure there is better out there that either have A) a better ingredient profile, and more servings for your money, or B) the same ingredients but for a little less money, because it doesnt have some attention seeking pricks name on it lol stick with the dexprine


----------



## Bamse

No, but I'd love to bring it through customs at a US airport.


----------



## smaj210

Bamse said:


> No, but I'd love to bring it through customs at a US airport.


you'd not get near the gate. i bet the word semtexxx is on their hit list


----------



## The Guvnor

Bamse said:


> No, but I'd love to bring it through customs at a US airport.


Hillarity ensued about a decade ago now at Dublin Airport - it was christmas and for some reason - maybe new fangled x-ray or scanning machines and long story short - your christmas pudding being so dense as it is was showing up as semtex!

Not that I am an expert but apparently a lot of puddings travel during the festive period! LoL


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> It'll be brilliant if Jodie Marsh has anything to do with it, and not some hastily concocted garbage designed to cash in on her current quest for exposure. Definitely not.


 

Funnily enough one of my friends called me up the other day telling me that they had seen a tweet from someone saying they had lost 8lb in a week!!!

Wow... Fvck this diet and exercise malarkey xx


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> Funnily enough one of my friends called me up the other day telling me that they had seen a tweet from someone saying they had lost 8lb in a week!!!
> 
> Wow... Fvck this diet and exercise malarkey xx


I've got to get it!!! and some Celltech


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> I've got to get it!!! and some Celltech


Be careful mate! That there celltech is the hard stuff! Xx


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Be careful mate! That there celltech is the hard stuff! Xx


you only have to look at the muscletech "athletes" to know this!!!


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you only have to look at the muscletech "athletes" to know this!!!


  I'm in awe!! Xx


----------



## andymc88

Think I've just gone up 10lbs of lean muscle just reading muscle tech and cell tech good sh!t that like


----------



## Home Physique

RXQueenie said:


> Funnily enough one of my friends called me up the other day telling me that they had seen a tweet from someone saying they had lost 8lb in a week!!!
> 
> Wow... Fvck this diet and exercise malarkey xx


I always lol when people say how much they have lost in a week like it's a good thing. "Oh you've lost 8lbs eh" "You'll be ripped in a fortnight eh?"


----------

